
A Canadian Energy Company Bought an Oregon Sheriff’s Unit - say_it_as_it_is
https://theintercept.com/2020/02/12/jordan-cove-oregon-pembina-pipeline/
======
ttul
This article made me think of what we DON’T hear about: protests against
nuclear energy. The oil economy requires so much destructive infrastructure -
pipelines, wells, roads, flares, refineries, etc.

By contrast, nuclear requires a few mines and some very careful handling of
toxic materials.

~~~
jerrysievert
Oregon had an active nuclear power plant for many years (trojan), that
survived peacefully.

portland is home to an active nuclear reactor that's been running since 1968
(reed college), that has also survived peacefully.

I think there's room for informed protests against pipelines in the same place
where nuclear was pretty much ignored.

